# Verkaufe COD Black Ops 2 Original verschweisst



## Crysisheld (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 

habe noch ein original verschweisstes Black Ops2 hier rumliegen und würde es gerne verkaufen. Ich dachte so an 36 EUR inkl. versichertem Versand. Bei Interesse könnt Ihr mir gerne schreiben. Ist wie gesagt noch alles original verschweisst. Habe es damals gekauft und bis heute nicht angespielt weil mir einfach die Zeit fehlt und jetzt auch das Geld *lol*


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juli 2013)

Welche Version ? PC/X-Box360/PS3 ?. USK-Fassung oder PEGI ?


----------

